# Sanding or No



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

Just wondering if you sand any spots on house that need it. Or do you just power wash, prime and paint. 

If you sand do use electric or air. 

Also do most of use the home owners power or do use a generator. Sorry this is a rookie question.:thumbup:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

The answer is *NO!*


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

timhag said:


> The answer is *NO!*


Come on Tim, give the kid a break


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Come on Tim, give the kid a break


You're right v, I change my answer to *YES :yes:*


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

seversonspainting said:



> Just wondering if you sand any spots on house that need it.


Yes


seversonspainting said:


> If you sand do use electric or air.


Electric random orbital


seversonspainting said:


> Also do most of use the home owners power or do use a generator.


Mostly homeoner's
But however, out here we have many former cottages with substandard electric
Often they are miles away from anything, and electric supply can be out for days
Many have have owners that live elsewhere
At one point, I was doing a lot of work on these types of houses, and blowing breakers often enough (often with no access to the breaker box)
So for a while, I used a generator


----------



## daren (Jul 5, 2008)

How about a piece of 100 grit paper and some elbow grease.


----------



## greensboro84 (Feb 15, 2008)

In the world of rental-repaints, we generally only sand interior walls when they call for it(if there is a weird color and design, or kids with crayons and stickers). As far as exterior goes, we got to a job this afternoon(more freakin mismanagement on my bosses part) to prep an exterior for painting next week. I ask, "so you want me to scrape and sand?" he replies, "no sanding!". I hate to say, in the year and a half i've worked for this guy, I have yet to pressure wash or sand an exterior.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

hate to say, in the year and a half i've worked for this guy, I have yet to pressure wash or sand an exterior.

I would find a new boss,quick. This kind of shoddy work will eventually catch up to him and you will be out of a job.


----------



## greensboro84 (Feb 15, 2008)

I hear ya, I'm know a couple of pros who've offered me work, I just want to hone my technique a lil more before I jump my current ship. It always makes me laugh when I hear my boss complain about "mexicans" lowballing in the trade, then he brags about how he does a job at half of another painters estimate. Though, I've got to where I don't even complain anymore, I'm just there to to make money. Once I get a vehicle to work out of and some ladders, I'll be leaving them in the dust.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

greensboro84- "Once I get a vehicle to work out of and some ladders, I'll be leaving them in the dust."

And yet another "PAINTING CONTRACTOR" is born.


----------



## greensboro84 (Feb 15, 2008)

And yet another "PAINTING CONTRACTOR" is born.

All im saying is, i dont feel right going to apprentice for REAL painters without all the equipment i need. Understand, the guy i work for is the guy you all love to hate. I just feel like, with the right teachers and a positive environment, I will learn alot about the business. God knows I'm not ready for anything by myself right now, except SMALL things, grandpas storage building, a bathroom or two etc...Theres alot of opportunity here in greensboro and i dont want to miss out. Im going nowhere at my current company. Im not a "know it all", just a "want to learn it all"


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

trust me green, Its not worth trying to asking anything here. The guys here will just run you over.

Trust me I know.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

greensboro84 said:


> And yet another "PAINTING CONTRACTOR" is born.
> 
> All im saying is, i dont feel right going to apprentice for REAL painters without all the equipment i need. Understand, the guy i work for is the guy you all love to hate. I just feel like, with the right teachers and a positive environment, I will learn alot about the business. God knows I'm not ready for anything by myself right now, except SMALL things, grandpas storage building, a bathroom or two etc...Theres alot of opportunity here in greensboro and i dont want to miss out. Im going nowhere at my current company. Im not a "know it all", just a "want to learn it all"


We provide all the tools for the job, except brushes and I have even given guys those. If you are working for them, you just need to show up and be willing to learn. Are you going to work for these "Real Painters" or sub work from them?


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

seversonspainting said:


> trust me green, Its not worth trying to asking anything here. The guys here will just run you over.
> 
> Trust me I know.


 
Your problem is partially you. You ask lots of questions that you could find answers to if you searched the archives. So you piss people off. I can't beleive you think "EVERYBODY" is running you over. If you read, some of the replies you received were helpful.


----------



## greensboro84 (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm not sure. Everytime I see him and ask if he's staying busy, he says "I'm staying to busy, I'm gettin' old. I need someone I can hand some work off to." So...


----------



## Libertine (Apr 6, 2008)

Right now im feather sanding the lower part of a two story house and leaving the upper unsanded, just like the last painters did and im using Peel Bond as the primer to smooth thing out a little more. I make sure to check if they WANT that before i bid on it, that way i can make sure they realize the effort involved and know that it is or is not in the bid. I always aim to exceed expectations and so sometimes i'll sand in the oft-seen areas and/or the front door regardless.


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

greensboro84 said:


> I'm not sure. Everytime I see him and ask if he's staying busy, he says "I'm staying to busy, I'm gettin' old. I need someone I can hand some work off to." So...


 
Hear that............Yeah that!

Think it's the sound of opportunity knocking. 

Get off your butt and answer the door. What's the worse that can happen? Ya get stuck at your present job. Or VermontPainter starts to treat you like Sev? (which I MAY start doing if you don't post about, at least talking to these "old pros")


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

Getting suck at my present job would suck. I hate over there. But at least I have job. That's what I keep telling myself.

If opportunity is knocking, who's there. LOL


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

seversonspainting said:


> trust me green, Its not worth trying to asking anything here. The guys here will just run you over.
> 
> Trust me I know.


Trust me Sev, not everyone ask stupid ass question like you and if so, they need to be ran over by a mac truck.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

seversonspainting said:


> Getting suck at my present job would suck. I hate over there. But at least I have job. That's what I keep telling myself.
> 
> If opportunity is knocking, who's there. LOL


Severson!!


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Severson!!


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

Yes, I am even laughing so hard I am crying.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

seversonspainting said:


> Yes, I am even laughing so hard I am crying.


Hellllooo Severson


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

Totally awesome. That's the life.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

seversonspainting said:


> Totally awesome. That's the life.


Sev, i gave you a challenge over at the t shirt thread. Go post your results.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

mmmmm


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

Already answered it. 

Good one though.


----------

